
Who Gets Care as Washington State Hospitals Fill Up? - boulos
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/20/us/coronavirus-ration-hospitals-seattle-washington.html
======
boulos
My natural inclination would be to use the predicted fatality and severe
outcome distributions by age, as a probability distribution to sample from.
_But_ , I assume that the first person who “dies by randomness” would result
in uproar. Even if you could design a likelihood model of improved outcomes,
it seems possible that the right choice would be to avoid riots/fights by
simply doing preference based on age.

There are lots of hospital/physician/doctor types on HN. How do you think
about the trade off between outcomes and “makes more sense to people”?

~~~
op03
Having spent some time around cancer hospitals, I hope they are asking
patients what they want and offer palliative options. Not everyone who has
been through enough (esp in and out of hospitals) wants to spend more time in
ICUs.

Sometimes hysterical families and robotic docs just cause more misery than is
actually required.

